# Thanet area



## family guy (6 Jul 2015)

Are there any cycling clubs in or around the Thanet area of Kent? Basically I am after a laid back, don't care what you ride as long as it's a cycle type club.
Any like minded people who be interested in starting a club?........


----------



## family guy (18 Jul 2015)

family guy said:


> Are there any cycling clubs in or around the Thanet area of Kent? Basically I am after a laid back, don't care what you ride as long as it's a cycle type club.
> Any like minded people who be interested in starting a club?........


Nobody interested .....How disappointing guess I will have to join Sky Ride then  anyway Have fun and stay safe


----------



## mjr (18 Jul 2015)

http://www.spokeseastkent.org.uk/ ?


----------



## family guy (21 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> http://www.spokeseastkent.org.uk/ ?


Interesting link .......Thank you


----------



## mjr (21 Jul 2015)

family guy said:


> Interesting link .......Thank you


No worries. They're a sister group of my local but I don't think I've met any of them yet. I don't even know your part of Kent well. Your grumble motivated me to look up "Thanet" and find out where it is! Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Bryony (24 Jul 2015)

There is Thanet Road Club but they are fairly racing based although I think they have a social ride on a Sunday?

SP Cycles in St Peters have just started a Saturday morning social ride that anyone can join.

Locks of Sandwich have evening rides no a Monday, Wednesday and Friday. Meeting at the quay in Sandwich. They have a Facebook page listing up and coming rides.
Hope this helps.


----------



## vickster (24 Jul 2015)

Local CTC?

http://ctcswale.org.uk/index.php?section=14


----------



## family guy (29 Jul 2015)

Bryony said:


> There is Thanet Road Club but they are fairly racing based although I think they have a social ride on a Sunday?
> 
> SP Cycles in St Peters have just started a Saturday morning social ride that anyone can join.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help, the St Peters sounds good. Will check it out. Thanks Bryony


----------



## family guy (29 Jul 2015)

vickster said:


> Local CTC?
> 
> http://ctcswale.org.uk/index.php?section=14


Thanks Vickster, for the info.


----------



## mbd108 (26 Aug 2016)

Hi Guys, I am new to this forum but 50+ reasonably fit looking for a non competitive group of like aged or minded individuals for group rides from Ramsgate. Anyone out there?


----------



## mbd108 (26 Aug 2016)

family guy said:


> Nobody interested .....How disappointing guess I will have to join Sky Ride then  anyway Have fun and stay safe


Don't know if you're still following replies, but I'm based in Ramsgate with loads of free time and a cheap hybrid.


----------



## Nunikinu (22 Oct 2016)

mbd108 said:


> Hi Guys, I am new to this forum but 50+ reasonably fit looking for a non competitive group of like aged or minded individuals for group rides from Ramsgate. Anyone out there?


hiya.. new to this site, looking to go on cycle rides whenever i am not wrking, i live in ramsgate.. i did put a request in the wrong place.. much to peoples dislike.. get in touch if you dont find anything.. niki


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Oct 2016)

vickster said:


> Local CTC?
> 
> http://ctcswale.org.uk/index.php?section=14



I read that as CTC Wales!


----------



## smutchin (28 Oct 2016)

Bryony said:


> There is Thanet Road Club but they are fairly racing based although I think they have a social ride on a Sunday?



Sorry I never noticed this thread before but Thanet RC is my club. They're a welcoming bunch and although they do have a racing team, it's not at all racing focused to the exclusion of non-racers. 

There are two Sunday groups - one that sets off from the bus stop at St Nicholas at Wade at around 9am. The pace depends on who turns out but tends to be on the brisk side. The other group sets off from Monkton Gate usually around 8.50am and rides at a much more sociable pace (averaging about 15mph/24kmh) - this is the group I usually ride with. Many of the sociable group also ride on Tuesdays and there are various other groups who ride at other times.


----------



## 2sheds (1 Jun 2019)

mbd108 said:


> Hi Guys, I am new to this forum but 50+ reasonably fit looking for a non competitive group of like aged or minded individuals for group rides from Ramsgate. Anyone out there?


Was thinking about it myself, would be interested in a chat


----------



## 2sheds (1 Jun 2019)

Would be interested, think there maybe a few others too


----------



## 2sheds (1 Jun 2019)

Nunikinu said:


> hiya.. new to this site, looking to go on cycle rides whenever i am not wrking, i live in ramsgate.. i did put a request in the wrong place.. much to peoples dislike.. get in touch if you dont find anything.. niki


interested


----------



## smutchin (1 Jun 2019)

I've not been out on any club rides for some time, for various reasons, but the Thanet RC social rides are still going strong and there are always people to ride with of varying levels of ability. Best bet is to post on the club facebook page and say what you're interested in - some of the more active members will be able to point you in the direction of a suitable ride group:
https://www.facebook.com/thanetrc/

It's a lovely traditional club and very inclusive, new members are always welcome - no obligation to race (although taking part in the regular 10-mile TT is encouraged!)


----------



## 2sheds (2 Jun 2019)

mbd108 said:


> Hi Guys, I am new to this forum but 50+ reasonably fit looking for a non competitive group of like aged or minded individuals for group rides from Ramsgate. Anyone out there?


Yep


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jun 2019)

Bryony said:


> There is Thanet Road Club but they are fairly racing based although I think they have a social ride on a Sunday?
> 
> SP Cycles in St Peters have just started a Saturday morning social ride that anyone can join.
> 
> ...


 There’s also Deal Bike Buddies, Deal and Walmer cycling Club.

Locks are a chilled bunch, will be out with them tomorrow evening.


----------



## 2sheds (4 Jul 2019)

mbd108 said:


> Hi Guys, I am new to this forum but 50+ reasonably fit looking for a non competitive group of like aged or minded individuals for group rides from Ramsgate. Anyone out there?


Are still interested in forming a Ramsgate club/ ride out type thingy?


----------



## 2sheds (23 Aug 2019)

mbd108 said:


> Don't know if you're still following replies, but I'm based in Ramsgate with loads of free time and a cheap hybrid.


I am also Ramsgate based, had any interest?


----------

